# Performance Verbesserung bei Quadcore?



## Mirucalix (31. Mai 2010)

Morgen Leute!
Ich hab mich mal soweit es ging belesen, aber keine echten Lösungswege zu meinem Problem gefunden:
wieso friert bei meinem System ab und zu das Bild kurz ein (z.b. beim looten, beim Map öffnen, etc...)?
Hab nen I5 Quadcore mit 8gig Ram...und daß WOW nicht wirklich für Quadcore-Kisten optimiert ist, ist ja bekannt, also hab ich einfach mal Folgendes gemacht:
Ich hab im Taskmanager die Prozesspriorität auf "Hoch"gestellt, sowie die"Zugehörigkeit"nur auf die ersten beide Prozessoren verteilt...
nach 20-minütigem Spielen hab ich noch keinen einzigen Ruckler mitgekriegt mit diesen Einstellungen...ist das nun Glück, oder hab ich wirklich ne Lösung gefunden?
Würde mich über Antworten und Erfahrungen von anderen freuen!
in diesem Sinne...

/vote 4 coffee


----------



## b1ubb (31. Mai 2010)

Dann wirst du wohl die Lösung gefunden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (31. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, dass du so eine der sicher 100 Lösungen gefunden hast. Probiers doch noch über eine grössere Zeitspanne aus. Und schau doch mal mit ganz niedrigen Einstellungen ob sich was ändert. Wenn sich was änderet meldest dich nochmal=)


----------



## Leang (31. Mai 2010)

oh b1ubb du bist doch noch da? hab schon lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: scheint die lösung deines problem zu sein


----------



## Phobius (31. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele mit einem kleineren Quad-Core und kenne das Problem in einer leicht veränderten Form. Aber bei mir ist Fraps schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass WoW nicht für Multi-Core Prozessoren ausgelegt ist, bzw diese nicht voll supportet, hast du ja schon richtig erkannt. Und dein Lösungsweg ... Genau richtig ^^




Aber dem Vorschlag von S0re würde ich noch folgen.

Drehe mal ein wenig an den Einstellungen rum - Kann ja zum Beispiel auch an der Grafikkarte liegen, welche du nicht angegeben hast - und schau hier bei auch grad mal ob du den aktuellen Graka-Treiber hast. Das war bei mir eine Zeit lang ein Problem weil im Windoof-Update immer wieder eine andere, "schlechtere" Version eingespielt wurde.

Dann kannst du auch noch schauen ob deine CPU über Hyper Threading verfügt und ob das aktiviert ist. Kann gelegentlich auch zu Problemen bei Spielen führen welche nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Starfros (31. Mai 2010)

Mirucalix schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> Ich hab mich mal soweit es ging belesen, aber keine echten Lösungswege zu meinem Problem gefunden:
> wieso friert bei meinem System ab und zu das Bild kurz ein (z.b. beim looten, beim Map öffnen, etc...)?
> Hab nen I5 Quadcore mit 8gig Ram...und daß WOW nicht wirklich für Quadcore-Kisten optimiert ist, ist ja bekannt, also hab ich einfach mal Folgendes gemacht:
> ...



seit patch 3.3.2 wurde die Optimierung für QuadCore eingesetzt.

" *Performance-Tipp* für die *Besitzer einer Quad-Core-CPU* von WoW. Mit dem neuen Patch unterstützt WoW nun auch offiziell Mehrkern-Prozessoren. Während sich die Zweikern-CPU-Nutzer bereits ab Patch 3.0 eine Verbesserung der Leistung hatten, dürfen nun auch die Spieler mit einem besseren PC davon profitieren. Der entsprechende Befehl, der die Mehrkern-Nutzung steuert, ist SET processAffinityMask “x” in der normalen config.wtf. Spieler mit 3 Kern-CPUs müssen den X-Wert auf 7 setzen, Quad-Core-Besitzer auf 15. 

Mit dem Befehl können unter Umständen auch Probleme auftreten, setzt dann den Standardwert für X (“3&#8243 wieder ein. "

Das sollte man sich mal anschauen was bei einem selbst in der Config steht.
Ich habe selbst einen wert drin stehen gehabt und die betrug 255.

Damit kann man mal bischen testen welche wert für einen besser ist. Aber vorher Infos einholen sonst funzt da gar nichts mehr.

Hatte selbst ein problem gehabt das ich immer abstürze beim Moblooten hatte in der Tundra, hab das Addon für Looten aktuallisiert von der seite des Autors ,nicht von Curse Seite , und dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Starfros (31. Mai 2010)

hab da noch weiter gesucht im Netz und folgende Einstellungen für diverse Quad´s gefunden.

Optimal Settings for Multi-core Processors:

Dual-cores:

SET processAffinityMask "3"




Tri-cores & i5s:

SET processAffinityMask "7"





Quad-cores:

SET processAffinityMask "15"






I7s:

SET processAffinityMask "85"


----------



## Technocrat (31. Mai 2010)

Phobius schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch noch schauen ob deine CPU über Hyper Threading verfügt und ob das aktiviert ist. Kann gelegentlich auch zu Problemen bei Spielen führen welche nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.


Das ist zwar wahr, aber deswegen nehmen Gamer genau wie der TE einen i5 und keinen i7.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (31. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist zwar wahr, aber deswegen nehmen Gamer genau wie der TE einen i5 und keinen i7.



Nunja, der i5 besitzt auch Hyperthreading >>> http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/deu/processors/corei5/overview/428360.htm

*"Intel® Hyper-Threading-Technik²:* Intel® Hyper-Threading-Technik: Insgesamt vier Threads – zwei pro Prozessorkern – sorgen für einen immensen Datendurchsatz. Da jeder Kern über zwei Threads verfügt, kann der Prozessor insgesamt vier Aufgaben gleichzeitig verarbeiten. Verfügbar bei Intel® Core™ Prozessorreihe i5-600."

WoW läuft unter Hyperthreading nur deshalb nicht perfekt, da es auf die ersten beiden kerne ( 0 + 1 ) zugreift. Bei diesen handelt es sich jedoch wegen Hyperthreading um nur einen physikalischen Kern. Es kann also eine bessere Leistung erzielt werden, wenn man auf einem Hyperthreading system die Cores anders aufteilt, bzw. Hyperthreading deaktiviert.

Gruss Frosty


----------



## Starfros (31. Mai 2010)

Informative ist dieser Test Bericht , unter anderem zum HT Thema :

Hier der TestBericht


----------



## Ghostgold (31. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß net ob es immer noch diesen ruckler gibt aber kannste mir auch dein grafikkarte nennen..^^


Denn es gibt bei manchen Grafikkarten(alle grafikkarte die 2 gpu´s haben) so genannte "Microruckler",das ensteht wenn 2 gpu´s in grafikkarte nicht gleichmäßig arbeiten. Ist halt normal^^ Ich hoffe ich konnte dir behilflich sein^^


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Mai 2010)

Falsches Forum.
In der Technick Ecke wirst du deutlich besser beraten. 

/reported...


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dann wirst du wohl die Lösung gefunden haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.O ... es gibt ihn noch. :O


----------



## Bismark72 (31. Mai 2010)

Hmmmm....wenn ich die Affinity-Mask ändere und WoW neu starte, dann steht da wieder "12".

Task-Priorität Hochsetzen während WoW-läuft (sonst gibt's den Task ja nicht) -> Zugrif verweigert

Prozessoren kann ich ändern, muss das aber dann auch jedesmal auf's neue machen wenn ich WoW-Starte.


Geht das irgendwie langfristiger?


----------



## Starfros (31. Mai 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Hmmmm....wenn ich die Affinity-Mask ändere und WoW neu starte, dann steht da wieder "12".
> 
> Task-Priorität Hochsetzen während WoW-läuft (sonst gibt's den Task ja nicht) -> Zugrif verweigert
> 
> ...



ändere den Wert wieder auf das was du hattest und setze diese datei auf Schreibschutz.


----------



## Bismark72 (1. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber schon die Datei, in der Grafikeinstellungen etc. gespeichert werden, oder? Naja, werd's mal testen, wenn endlich mal alles flüssig läuft brauch ich ja auch nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Nunja, der i5 besitzt auch Hyperthreading >>> http://www.intel.com...view/428360.htm
> 
> *"Intel® Hyper-Threading-Technik²:* Intel® Hyper-Threading-Technik: Insgesamt vier Threads – zwei pro Prozessorkern – sorgen für einen immensen Datendurchsatz. Da jeder Kern über zwei Threads verfügt, kann der Prozessor insgesamt vier Aufgaben gleichzeitig verarbeiten. Verfügbar bei Intel® Core™ Prozessorreihe i5-600."
> 
> ...



Er schreibt aber, dass er einen Quadcore besitzt. Und ein I5 Clarkdale ist ein Dualcore und kein Quadcore. Ein I5 Quadcore, wie der 750er hat kein SMT. Und die Quadcores vom Schlage eines Lynnfields, welche SMT haben, laufen unter CoreI7, genauso wie der Bloomfield.

Es ist aber richtig, dass ein Quadcore mit SMT, also mit 8 logischen Einheiten gerade in Wow Leistungseinbußen mit sich bringt. Wenn er aber wirklich nen 750er hat, dann sollte das fetzen. Ich hab in Wow absolut keine Probleme mit Quad. Allerdings hab ich seit 3.3 nicht mehr gespielt. Und da scheinen sie ja etwas gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Mirucalix (10. Juni 2010)

So, nach mehrstündigem Testen mal mein Erfahrungsbericht hier: 
Wo mein Rechner VOR den von mir erwähnten Änderungen noch einmal pro Minute eingefroren ist, 
stockt er jetzt nur noch ungefähr einmal pro Stunde...das macht also ne Verbesserung von über 98% aus! (Ja, ich hab´s ausgerechnet :-))

Nun ist nur noch die Frage, wie ich es bewerkstellige, daß diese Einstellungen permanent bleiben...? Der Schreibschutz in den Einstellungen hilft da bei mir nämlich nix...
Ideen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus...
und auch Dank für all eure Posts und Ideen!!!
Miru


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das du mal die Dualcore einstellung versuchen kannst und die zugehörigkeit auf Prozessor 0/2 oder 1/3 setzen.
Da der I5 bekanntlich keine Physikalsichen 4 Kerne besitzt sondern 2. Software mäßig arbeite man zwar mit 4 Kernen aber der Daten durchsatz ist bei den beiden zusätlichen Kernen nicht der selbe, da sich 2 Kerne einen Physikalischen Kern teilen.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Nunja, der i5 besitzt auch Hyperthreading >>> http://www.intel.com...view/428360.htm
> 
> *"Intel® Hyper-Threading-Technik²:* Intel® Hyper-Threading-Technik: Insgesamt vier Threads – zwei pro Prozessorkern – sorgen für einen immensen Datendurchsatz. Da jeder Kern über zwei Threads verfügt, kann der Prozessor insgesamt vier Aufgaben gleichzeitig verarbeiten. Verfügbar bei Intel® Core™ Prozessorreihe i5-600."
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber i5 simuliert nur 4 Kerne, was viele Spiele relativ gut akzeptieren. Sie fungieren wie AMD Quad Cores. i7 dagegen simulieren 8 Kerne, mit dem keine Anwendung der Welt etwas anfangen kann und genau aus diesem Grund gibt es Probleme von Minirucklern bis hin zu was weiß ich.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juni 2010)

Tut mir bitte einen Gefallen: Wenn ihr keine Ahnung vom technischen Hintergrund der hinter SMT steckt habt, dann spart euch die Buchstaben.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Ah Fail, i5 hat kein HTT <.<


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juni 2010)

Die i5 6xx schon.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

Die i5-6x sind Dualcores mit aktivem HT, die i5-7x sind Quadcores mit deaktiviertem HT. Man kann da halt nicht so ganz allgemein von i5s sprechen.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Na dann.


----------

